# my video dp books & films



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I've seen some posts by and about Janine Baker when sorting through old threads - one of her sayings people picked up on was "focus outwards" if I remember rightly. I don't know how easy it is to get but I'd like to read her book Unraveling sometime.

Good selection of titles there.


----------

